# suspension question



## MobiusB14 (Nov 13, 2003)

I own a 95 200SX, I installed lowering springs, 17 inch rims and KYB GB4 struts and shocks and the car is twitching when I drive over 50mph. Do I need to install antisway bars or struts bar to stop the twitching.


----------



## Rathi134 (Jul 11, 2003)

MobiusB14 said:


> I own a 95 200SX, I installed lowering springs, 17 inch rims and KYB GB4 struts and shocks and the car is twitching when I drive over 50mph. Do I need to install antisway bars or struts bar to stop the twitching.




stupid question...did you get your car alligned?


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

When you change the ride height of a car, the alignment is changed. The toe is off so badly that you will ruin your tires in a few hundred miles. It also causes drivability problems like yours.

The 200SX has about 4 inches of total travel stock. You have removed 1-2 inches of that with the lowering springs. Did you cut the bump stops when you put the springs in? You should have removed at least one "donut". If not, the car is hitting the bump stops when you go over irregularities in the road, and this could be your problem.

And no, your question is not stupid.

Lew


----------



## Rathi134 (Jul 11, 2003)

i thought suspension travel on the b14s was like an inch and a half?


edit:not to much mention camber might be messed up a bit also. I have ran into the problem of having .02 on my right rear and .32 on my left rear when i dropped with tein coilovers. they have to bend the axle to fix that


----------



## MobiusB14 (Nov 13, 2003)

lshadoff said:


> When you change the ride height of a car, the alignment is changed. The toe is off so badly that you will ruin your tires in a few hundred miles. It also causes drivability problems like yours.
> 
> The 200SX has about 4 inches of total travel stock. You have removed 1-2 inches of that with the lowering springs. Did you cut the bump stops when you put the springs in? You should have removed at least one "donut". If not, the car is hitting the bump stops when you go over irregularities in the road, and this could be your problem.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info! I kinda figured that I need an alignment cause usually when you change your struts and lower your car, you'll need an alignment. P.S. Nice ride. Always wanted a SER but had to settle for an SE


----------



## Junbug (Oct 21, 2002)

Ha... after your last post, I figure you already know this, but it is probably your alignment... when I lowered my car, the toe was out a full 2 inches.. it was funny because when i hit the gas, the car would pull hard to one side. I figure that's probably what you're experiencing.

Jun


----------



## nissannx (Feb 29, 2004)

Junbug said:


> Ha... after your last post, I figure you already know this, but it is probably your alignment... when I lowered my car, the toe was out a full 2 inches.. it was funny because when i hit the gas, the car would pull hard to one side. I figure that's probably what you're experiencing.
> 
> Jun


Changing several pieces means checking everything out. You indicate you changed rims (tires too) so another possibility is tires. When I lowered my car, increased my rim size and put on new tires my steering wheel would vibrate non-stop above 60mph. Alignment had been done, shop did it a second time (fortunately for me, they didn't charge me), tires balanced and rebalanced. Ended up that I replaced the tires. I initially tried Hankook Ventus K102 tires, highly recommended by dealer who had the same tire on his personal car, but they would not stay balanced for me. I could go in once a week and they'd need rebalancing. Switched to Yokohama ES100s over a year ago and I've been happy.
Good luck.


----------



## MobiusB14 (Nov 13, 2003)

nissannx said:


> Changing several pieces means checking everything out. You indicate you changed rims (tires too) so another possibility is tires. When I lowered my car, increased my rim size and put on new tires my steering wheel would vibrate non-stop above 60mph. Alignment had been done, shop did it a second time (fortunately for me, they didn't charge me), tires balanced and rebalanced. Ended up that I replaced the tires. I initially tried Hankook Ventus K102 tires, highly recommended by dealer who had the same tire on his personal car, but they would not stay balanced for me. I could go in once a week and they'd need rebalancing. Switched to Yokohama ES100s over a year ago and I've been happy.
> Good luck.




My tires does that too on the freeway and I thought its the crappy road Chicago have. I have Khumo Ecasta tires. The car would sway and twitch a little when I go passed 70mph. It would also pull to one side time to time too on regular road. Tire pressure is good, so I know I need alignment but do I need the antisway bars???


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

MobiusB14 said:


> My tires does that too on the freeway and I thought its the crappy road Chicago have. I have Khumo Ecasta tires. The car would sway and twitch a little when I go passed 70mph. It would also pull to one side time to time too on regular road. Tire pressure is good, so I know I need alignment but do I need the antisway bars???


Try fixing one thing at a time. If the alignment cures your problem, then you are done. If not, you'll have to look further.

LEw


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

MobiusB14 said:


> I own a 95 200SX, I installed lowering springs, 17 inch rims and KYB GB4 struts and shocks and the car is twitching when I drive over 50mph. Do I need to install antisway bars or struts bar to stop the twitching.


I'm a little late to take part in the heat of the conversation, but...

Strut tower bars are almost a necessity if you move up to past a certain stiffness of springs. The B14 chassis flexes so much that your ride quality will be terrible with the new setup(and the toe changes induced by the lateral forces on the front struts will cause massive amounts of understeer). If you fix your alignment and it doesn't help, look into getting at least a front bar.


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Rathi134 said:


> i thought suspension travel on the b14s was like an inch and a half?
> 
> 
> edit:not to much mention camber might be messed up a bit also. I have ran into the problem of having .02 on my right rear and .32 on my left rear when i dropped with tein coilovers. they have to bend the axle to fix that



B14 rear alignment specs dont change when you lower the car. Its a solid axle, it cant change.


----------



## phreako (Mar 4, 2004)

i dropped my sentra with AGX and Prokits, and the front toe and camber both were insanely bad. they had to do a little drilling to hook it up but now it seems to be great. though they informed me that i have a bit of radial tire pull...i don't know if i feel like arguing with the shop that sold the tires or not for that. they gouged the shit out of my nice SE-L rims too when the put gawdy balnce weights on the outside lip. fucking discount tires...never again.


----------

